# Want to be a SAD Beta Tester?



## Drew

This mailing list will be used for getting feedback and testing out new features on SAS (the biggest being a new forum) as well as other mental health websites that I might start (like the PsychSupport.com one I've bothered you about so much...I'm still working on it).

There's no commitment and you don't have to use your SAS email address.

Sign up for the beta testing list here:
http://eepurl.com/lzJIj

Note: You can unsubscribe at any time, I won't use your email for any other reason, and I won't share your email with any other parties.

P.S. Yes, I put this thread in the testing forum as a joke.


----------



## Ventura

I'm not sure how I have never saw this- bumping it anyways :b


----------



## Drew

Now it's in the announcement forum!


----------

